# On heating element replacement



## Codehopper (18/12/17)

Currently I have a heating element that I purchased from 5starsdistilling (http://www.5stardistilling.net/weldless-2400w-element/ in a guard). Been happy with it, but recently it scorched my beer, and among other reasons for that I suspect that it may not be low watt density.

So I'm looking at this one: http://www.stilldragon.com.au/2400-watt-all-stainless-ultra-low-density-element/

The question is, would it fit into the weldless design? These two elements are slightly different, and I guess I may need an extra silicone washer and a 32mm lock nut to fit it in place. Other than that, any other things that may make this endeavor impossible?


----------



## dblunn (27/12/17)

They both seem to be 1" BSP so should be ok


----------



## wynnum1 (27/12/17)

Do you have a controller for the element why is it now scorching .


----------



## Codehopper (28/12/17)

wynnum1 said:


> Do you have a controller for the element why is it now scorching .


This is the thread I opened on scorching. 
https://aussiehomebrewer.com/threads/recovering-after-scorching.97341/


----------



## malt junkie (28/12/17)

From experience I've had with all manner of elements, any element once scorched, will continue to over heat in the same area, so the scorching is not only a sign of, but also a cause of damage to the element. 
Rulz

Avoid acid rest with emersed elements

Always recirc till clear before applying heat

Play carefully with wheat, rye and other cereals

Possibly upgrade to herms 99.9% of these issues only occur during mash.


----------

